# Tunisian Fat Tail



## mark1967 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Im new here and just got a Tunisian fat tail anyone. Do they ever need misting? I no there desert dwellers but Ive herd they need about 50% humidity, is this true?


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 26, 2007)

mark1967 said:


> Hi Im new here and just got a Tunisian fat tail anyone. Do they ever need misting? I no there desert dwellers but Ive herd they need about 50% humidity, is this true?


i think your talking about Androctonus australis???? and those are desert species,  no water....maybe once a couple of months,  ill squirt a side of the tank but excessive water can kill these guys........


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 26, 2007)

occasional humidity won't kill these guys but it's not neccesary and enough of it will kill them. Do you have a scientific name because Fat tails are commonly some kind of Androctonus sp.


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 26, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> occasional humidity won't kill these guys but it's not neccesary and enough of it will kill them. Do you have a scientific name because Fat tails are commonly some kind of Androctonus sp.


yeah eddy, i looked under a couple of dealer sites and i belive they are AA's he's talking bout..if he doesnt know the SN then maybe he shouldn't have an AA lol..:wall: 

wayne


----------



## mark1967 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks it is the Androctonus Australis. I had read that it needed 50% humidity which i thought was incorrect. Thought I would ask in case .


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats pretty much the same as keeping them in a dry enviroment. Shouldn't worry so much about the humidity as long as it's not that humid. Thanks for clearing things up wayne.


----------



## Michiel (Nov 28, 2007)

Why do you get the animal first and ask questions about husbandry afterwards? 
You must not mist these guys, as there is a risk mycotival infections. Keep the temps between 25- 30 Celsius and feed them once a week. You can keep them on plain sand with a few rocks to hide under....This is one of the most venomous, and therefore dangerous, scorpions in the world, so don't get stung!


----------



## Selenops (Nov 30, 2007)

Michiel said:


> Why do you get the animal first and ask questions about husbandry afterwards?
> You must not mist these guys, as there is a risk mycotival infections. Keep the temps between 25- 30 Celsius and feed them once a week. You can keep them on plain sand with a few rocks to hide under....This is one of the most venomous, and therefore dangerous, scorpions in the world, so don't get stung!


Grapewood measuring 4"-10" with nice diameter works fine with these guys too. If you give them too much cover they may turn into inactive recluses on you.  

I bought a big piece of grapewood that could act as a tripod for reptariums and smashed to three pieces and used each "leg" (piece) for my Androctonus australis and thus began a fresh new love affair with these scorpions that have learned not to mind lights or feeding intrusions. Bwahahaha... I might get to use my sister's camera and computer and post pics of my A australis beauties (kudos to Jason Sobek) and their set-ups.

But yes, you took a risk buying these without researching them properly. The most venomous scorpion in the world only equaled by other Androctonus species and Leiurus (Deathstalkers).


----------



## Arachnoporium (Dec 20, 2007)

*Androctonus species*

Saw my name   No water is better than too much water with most all Buthidae scorpions.  I am no expert on Scorpions - but I have seen "reptile guys" with Buthidae scorpions (at reptile shows) that they have ordered from wholesalers and they have white blotches on them (looks like bird shit speckles) ... I believe this to be mycotival infection?  I always tell them the white 'bird spatter' is because they keep desert dwellers on moist paper towels (simply because they buy them for profit and know nothing about them).  If the white spot that looks like bird crap are indeed mycotival infection - let me know so that I may be more intelligent in my verbal assaults on those reptile guys who bring in wholesale lots of inverts without even taking the time to google them to find out what their natural habitat is in order to properly care for them.  ;P 

Still have many Leirus and Androctonus - phase 1 breeding project just implemented.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the dualism in that image!


----------



## Arachnoporium (Dec 20, 2007)

“Because we focused on the snake, we missed the scorpion” - Egyptian Proverb



Galapoheros said:


> Love the dualism in that image!


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 20, 2007)

White smears is poop, probably from being inside too small a container, to be expected at shows and such.  Mycosis infections are black spots, usually starting at the feet, legs, chela, and chelicarae.


----------



## Arachnoporium (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the Mycosis clarification.  How does a scorpion poop all over itself?



Xaranx said:


> White smears is poop, probably from being inside too small a container, to be expected at shows and such.  Mycosis infections are black spots, usually starting at the feet, legs, chela, and chelicarae.


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, you are seeing scorps at shows, sold by reptile guys who buy from wholesalers.  These are wild caught specimens, were likely kept along with hundreds of others in tubs and shipped, then kept in deli cups two or three times their size til sold at the show.  That's how they get poop on them and that's why you buy captive bred.


----------



## Cyris69 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just woke up and had to drain the pipe and though I'd check on the board.
Here are some pictures of my M. martensii which had crazy mycosis(fungus caused by water) it's dead in this but all 8 I order a while back had some degree of it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/cyris69/Mesobuthus martensii/DSC03102.jpg?t=1198139805
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/cyris69/Mesobuthus martensii/DSC03099.jpg?t=1198139908


----------



## Arachnoporium (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics man (draining the pipe as well)



Cyris69 said:


> Just woke up and had to drain the pipe and though I'd check on the board.
> Here are some pictures of my M. martensii which had crazy mycosis(fungus caused by water) it's dead in this but all 8 I order a while back had some degree of it.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/cyris69/Mesobuthus martensii/DSC03102.jpg?t=1198139805
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/cyris69/Mesobuthus martensii/DSC03099.jpg?t=1198139908


----------

